# Eisbear 240 ?!



## Corex3 (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
Kann man bei der AIO Eisbear 240 auch andere Schläuche benutzen?
Wenn ja welche würden passen?

Habe dazu noch nix weiteres gefunden..

Mfg


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Juli 2016)

Du kannst die Schläuche gegen jeden anderen in der Größe 11/8 tauschen. Aufpassen, 11/8 knickt leicht um, daher sind auch Knickschutzfedern an den Schläuchen dran. Du kannst natürlich auch die Anschlüsse wechseln und so welche dran schrauben mit einer Größe die dir lieber ist wie z.B. 13/10 oder 16/10. 
Das steht im übrigen auch in jedem Test und auch in jeder mir bekannten Beschreibung


----------



## Corex3 (18. Juli 2016)

Oh okay erstmal viel lieben dank dann werde ich sie mir bestellen


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Juli 2016)

13/10er Schlauch knickt schneller ab als 11/8er. Wenn du also vom 11/8er weg willst, dann gehe auf den 16/10er Schlauch.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2016)

Ich finde 16/10 sieht in 90% der Fälle total Banane aus


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Juli 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 13/10er Schlauch knickt schneller ab als 11/8er. Wenn du also vom 11/8er weg willst, dann gehe auf den 16/10er Schlauch.



Überleg mal warum bei 11/8 Knickschutzfedern fast immer verwendet werden und bei 13/10 nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juli 2016)

Da bist du falsch informiert. Mag sein, dass es eine Modeerscheinung ist und aus Gründen der Optik 13/10er wesentlich häufiger nachgefragt wird als 11/8er Schlauch. Was dazu geführt hat, dass die Alphacool HF und Eiszapfen nicht als 11/8er Anschlüsse angeboten werden. Die geringere Knickanfälligkeit von Schlauch im 13/10 Format als Pluspunkt gegenüber Schlauch in der 11/8er Größe zu nennen stimmt nicht. Ich habe zwischen GPU, CPU und Pumpe/AGB in einem ITX-Gehäuse den weichen Norprene in Biegeradien *ohne Knickschutzfedern* verlegt. Wieso das bei 11/8er problematischer als bei 13/10er sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht, weder in der Theorie noch in den Praxiserfahrungen.

Zwei weitere Beispiele:



> Jep - das Verhältnis aus Wandstärke zu Durchmesser ist der wichtigste  Indikator für die Knickfestigkeit. Das Material spielt keine so  wesentlich Rolle - zumindest bei den üblichen PVC-Schläuchen. Da gibt´s  zwar auch Unterschiede, aber die führen nicht dazu, dass z.B. ein  13/10er Schlauch so knickstabil wie ein 16/10er sein kann.
> 
> Edit:
> Nach Knickfestigkeit von "knickt schon vom ansehen" bis "ist kaum zu  knicken" rein nach Wandstärke zu Durchmesser Verhältnis gereiht:
> ...



Quelle




Troollin schrieb:


> Sofern ich nicht etwas überlesen habe,  vergleichst du hier gerade 13/10 mit 11/8. Dass 13/10 Schlauch  schlechter/garnicht knickt im Vergleich zu 11/8, kann man so eigentlich  nicht stehen lassen. Geht man von der selben Qualität aus, dann knickt  11/8 und 16/10 schlechter als 13/10. Liegt grundlegend an dem Verhältnis  Wanddicke-Innendurchmesser. Je dicker die Wand bei gleichem  Schlauchinnendurchmesser, umso schlechter knickt ein Schlauch eigentlich  auch. Die Verhältnisse lassen sich simpel berechnen.
> 
> 11/8 =  1:2,67
> 13/10 = 1:3,34
> ...






VJoe2max schrieb:


> ... Was du an der Schlauchgrößenangabe noch erkennst ist die Wandstärke: (AD-ID)/2.
> Dementsprechend hat 13/10er 1,5mm Wandstärke während 16/10er 3mm Wandstärke mitbringt.
> Für die Knickfestigkeit spielt vor allem das Verhältnis von Wandstärke  zu Außendurchmesser eine Rolle. Je größer es ist, desto weniger  knickanfällig ist der Schlauch.
> Daher ergibt sich in Sachen Knickfestigkeit bei gleichen  Materialkennwerten folgende Reihung rein anhand der üblichen  Schlauchgrößen - von schlecht nach gut:
> ...




Ob jetzt Außendurchmesser durch Wandstärke oder Innendurchmesser durch Wandstärke gerechnet wird, ändert nichts an den genannten Reihenfolgen zur Abstufung bei der Knickanfälligkeit.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich einen 11/8 in die Hand nehme und einen 13/10, kann ich den 11/8 definitiv leichter knicken und abklemmen als den 13/10. Ich kann ihn leichter einklemmen, ich kann ihn leichter verdrehen. Und wie gesagt, bei 11/8 kauft man Knickschutzfedern wie wild, bei 13/10 eigentlich nie.


----------

